# رحــلــة إلــى مــصــنــع مــرســيــدس فـــي ألــمــانــيــا



## طارق حسن محمد (16 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحم الرحيم 
اليوم عنده 
رحــلــة إلــى مــصــنــع مــرســيــدس فـــي ألــمــانــيــا .::. << ​ 

اليوم حبيت انقل لكم رحلة ممتعة الى مصنع مرسيدس الموجود في ألمانيا​ 



--------------------------------------------------​ 
الدولة :
المانيا​ 
------------------------​ 
المدينة : 
شتوتغارت ​ 
------------------------​ 
حيث يقع اكبر واشهر مصنع للسيارات بالعالم​ 
مرسيدس بينز​ 
يعود تاريخ مرسيدس الى 1886 م​ 
قبل 116 عام رزق كارل بينز بأبنته الثالثه والذي اختار لها اسم مرسيدس​ 
ومن حبه لابنته اختار اسمها ليحمل اسم اشهر وافخم سيارات العالم ​ 
المصنع يبعد عن المدينه30 كم​ 
حيث يوجد اكبر مصنع لمرسيدس بالعالم​ 
كما يوجد في المانيا 10 مصانع و30 مصنع حول العالم ​ 
ولكن مقر الشركه الرئيسي ​ 
هو مدينة شتوتغارت والاداره في مدينة ميونخ ​ 
عندما تصل الشركه ​ 
ستجد حافله فخمه طبعا مرسيدس ​ 
ستأخذك الحافله الى داخل الشركه​ 
الى ان تصل متحف مرسيدس​ 
مدخل الشركة :​ 






​ 

وللمعلوميه الدخول مجانا وعند وصولك للشركة​ 
سوف يزودك عند الدخول بجهاز يشبه الجوال ولكنه كبير​ 
يغنيك عن المرشد فقط عليك اختيار اللغه وسماع​ 
شرح بالتفصيل عن كل شي (( طبعا انسى شي اسمه عربي فيه 10 لغات الا العربي ))​ 
ولقد نقلـت لكم جميع معروضات المتحف من اول طراز صنع الى طراز 2005​ 
هذا الباص اللي راح ياخذكم لمتحف المصنع​ 






​ 


اول منتجات مرسيدس​ 
دراجة موديل 1885 ​ 
مصنوع من الخشب والجلد والمعدن المطلي بالذهب​ 




​ 

هنا تطور السيكل وصار 3 كفرات موديل 1886​ 






​ 

تطورت الدراجات ​ 
وصار كل سنه يزيدوا كفر ​ 
الى ان وصل عدد الكفرات عام 2005 حول 300 ​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 
وهــــنا اخر الموديلات من مرسيدس 2005 ​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 
وانشاء الله 
استمتعتو بلرحله 
وما طولت عليكم 
تحياتي 
منقول لمتعةالاطلاع​


----------



## السوداني الاسد (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخى طارق على هذا العرض المميذ بارك الله فيك


----------



## mothana abdat (16 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير



وتحياتي لك


----------



## الخط المستقيم (16 أبريل 2010)

جميل جدا شكرا لك


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ لكم اعزائي على مروركم


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (17 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخى طارق على الموضوع بس ينقصه صور المعدات الثقيله


----------



## alaa ale (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا ونر يد الاكثر


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (23 ديسمبر 2011)

اشكر مشاركاتكم وتعليقاتكم الجميلة


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (31 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرااااا لكنه موضوع قديم


----------



## saad_srs (31 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aiman550 (7 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك يا اخى على موضوعك


----------



## مسعود محمد صالح (7 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر جزاك الله الف خيرا


----------



## ahmedtolba (7 يناير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 

مشكوووووووووووور علي الموضوع الرائع 

بصراحه الصور جااااامده ,,,,, تسلم علي المجهود ​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (25 يناير 2012)

اشكر لكم مداخلاتكم


----------



## alith (25 يناير 2012)

موضوع جميل والصور اجمل جزاك الله خيرا


----------

